# anyone get their bigboy tickets schedule released



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

They went on sale today aug 24 2019 for the Oct 12 and 13 trip from Colton to Barstow and back.

For the final time this year, the Big Boy No. 4014 will ride the rails on the Union Pacific system. We're calling it "The Great Race Across the Southwest." No. 4014 will leave Cheyenne Sept. 27, and travel to locations in Arkansas, Arizona, California, Colorado, Kansas, Missouri, Nevada, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Texas, Utah and Wyoming.

Display locations include:
•Oct. 2-3: Provo, Utah
•Oct. 7: Las Vegas, Nev.
•Oct. 10-11: Greater Los Angeles Area
•Oct. 18: Tucson, Ariz.
•Oct. 21-22: El Paso, Texas

While we are releasing the route map for the entire tour, only the October display dates are currently available. We anticipate releasing the full schedule before the Sept. 27 tour launch.

View the route map and October schedule at the Steam section of UP.com.

As with past tours, you can follow No. 4014 as it makes its way across the system via our Steam Locomotive Tracking map, which traces No. 4014's location and is continuously updated while the train is on the move.

You also can track the Big Boy via the UP Steam Twitter page at http://www.twitter.com/up_steam. The account tweets the train's location as it changes.

Find both the tracking map and Twitter feed, along with steam schedule information, at upsteam.com.


:appl:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Did you? Hope so...


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Did you? Hope so...


can't say or it will be used against me.


----------

